#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Чже Цонкапа "Нагрим Ченмо"

## Поляков

Вышел первый том "Большого руководства к этапам пути Мантры (Нагрим Ченмо)" Чже Цонкапы.

СПб.: Нартанг, 2011
60 x 84 1/16 (15 x 19,5 см), 2000 экз., 512 стр., твердый переплет, илл.
Перевод с тибетского: А. Кугявичус
Редактор перевода: А. Терентьев

Чже Цонкапа (1357–1419), основоположник наиболее влиятельной из школ тибетского буддизма, Гелуг. Два его фундаментальных труда, "Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения" (Ламрим Ченмо) и "Большое руководство к этапам пути Мантры" (Нагрим Ченмо) — охватывают всю систему буддийской практики махаяны — Сутры и Тантры (также именуемой Мантраяна или Ваджраяна).

Сокровенное учение Тантры предназначено для немногих и является тайным, однако Его Святейшество Далай-лама XIV счёл, что в данное время, когда распространилось много ложных и низких представлений о Тантре, меньшим злом станет публикация авторитетного изложения подлинного учения Ваджраяны, и сам написал Введение к этому переводу.

Перевод всего трактата Чже Цонкапы публикуется на европейском языке впервые. Издание состоит из трёх томов; в данном, первом томе объясняется практика первых трёх классов тантр: Крия, Чарья и Йога.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/3413

----------

Aion (06.09.2011), Asanga (26.08.2011), Chhyu Dorje (26.08.2011), Homer (25.08.2011), Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Jenia Morozova (27.08.2011), Lion Miller (26.08.2011), Lungrig (25.09.2011), Nara (27.08.2011), Svarog (25.08.2011), Yage (26.08.2011), Дондог (28.08.2011), Дордже (26.08.2011), Дубинин (27.08.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (25.08.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (27.08.2011), Пема Дролкар (06.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Интересно с ПДФ вариантом будет тоже самое .. Это полностью новый перевод или это доработка? Публикации может и не было , но не перевода же ..

----------


## Liza Lyolina

"Перевод *всего* трактата Чже Цонкапы публикуется на европейском языке впервые." Это полностью новый перевод, при том с тибетского. Раньше был перевод только первой части и с английского.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (27.08.2011), Svarog (26.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011)

----------


## Нико

Но только там не будет раздела Аннутара-йога тантры, потому что Далай-лама запретил.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.08.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Но только там не будет раздела Аннутара-йога тантры, потому что Далай-лама запретил.


Но раздел переведен все равно?

----------


## Asanga

> Но только там не будет раздела Аннутара-йога тантры, потому что Далай-лама запретил.


Далай-лама запретил к массовой продаже, но это совсем не значит что это не может издаваться и распространяться закрытым способом, как это уже делалось на примере Лама Чопа и 6 йог Наропы. В официальном издании действительно раздел по Аннутара-йога тантре будет пропущен. Другое дело, что там есть вещи которые, как я понял, не перевести в принципе.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Дондог (28.08.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Другое дело, что там есть вещи которые, как я понял, не перевести в принципе.


Это как?

----------


## Asanga

Уточню эту мысль позже. Это со слов редактора, как я их запомнил.

----------

Кунсанг Рабтен (01.09.2011)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Сегодня разговаривала с Андреем Терентьевым, сообщаю с его разрешения свежую информацию по данному вопросу. Второй и третий том как раз посвящены Аннутарайога-тантре. Второй том точно выйдет, но с небольшими купюрами: будет вырезана информация о тайных посвящениях, однако эта информация предназначена для учителей, которые дают посвящения, так что ученики не пострадают, если не увидят ее. Насчет третьего тома А.Т. с Далай-ламой еще не говорил детально, но он рассчитывает, что Далай-лама разрешит его публикацию на русском, т.к. Турману на английском разрешил. При этом, возможно, третий том выйдет небольшим тиражом и будет предназначен только для имеющих посвящение Аннутарайога-тантры, это как Далай-лама скажет.

----------

Asanga (27.08.2011), Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.08.2011), Дондог (28.08.2011), Кунсанг Рабтен (01.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (06.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011), Чиффа (19.09.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Сегодня разговаривала с Андреем Терентьевым, сообщаю с его разрешения свежую информацию по данному вопросу. Второй и третий том как раз посвящены Аннутарайога-тантре. Второй том точно выйдет, но с небольшими купюрами: будет вырезана информация о тайных посвящениях, однако эта информация предназначена для учителей, которые дают посвящения, так что ученики не пострадают, если не увидят ее. Насчет третьего тома А.Т. с Далай-ламой еще не говорил детально, но он рассчитывает, что Далай-лама разрешит его публикацию на русском, т.к. Турману на английском разрешил. При этом, возможно, третий том выйдет небольшим тиражом и будет предназначен только для имеющих посвящение Аннутарайога-тантры, это как Далай-лама скажет.


Это будет прекрасно, спасибо!

----------

Кунсанг Рабтен (01.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (06.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

конечно приятно читать не машинописный перевод а книгу. Правда не оставляет ощущение что перевод был сделан с тибетского но терминология взята с анг варианта. Русские варианты дающиеся курсивом тоже не очень бывают удачными о чем авторы перевода и редактор и пишут. Поэтому неудачным можно считать отказ от большого глоссария с санскр и тиб вариантами. Я писал об этом здесь и вроде и Андрею писал. никак не могу понять почему ясное слово шунйа заменяется совершенно узким и устаревшим "пустотой", хотя всем давно ясно что шунйа не пуста. шаматха и випашйана вроде тоже  давно всем знакомые слова. Может скоро и нирвану заменим "улетом"? Англоязычных переводчиков много и у всех своя терминология. Не стоит множить количество русских буддизмов на русском. Санскритизмы также помогают понять  и подчеркнуть единство всех трех колесниц, что и Цзонкхапа кстати все время делает, дай бог ему здоровья. Относительно непереведенных страниц надо будет  сравнить с кратким Агримом (другого автора, но следующим структуре Агрима Цзонкхапы) переведеным Донцом. Да и скорее эти места уже есть в других работах. Кому не надо все равно читать не будут, а если какие то психич явления не прочувствованы на практике все равно останутся словами на бумаге. Можно подумать что шунйа или ясный свет всем давно понятны от того что сотни раз прочитывались? Все мгновенные дзогчены или дзены остаются долгим трудным и последовательным путем сколько бы не восклицали А или ПХЭТ. Раз и на матрац (дхармакайи) еще никому не удавалось. 

но все равно мои поздравления Андрею Терентьеву и Кугявичусу.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Нико

> никак не могу понять почему ясное слово шунйа заменяется совершенно узким и устаревшим "пустотой", хотя всем давно ясно что шунйа не пуста. шаматха и випашйана вроде тоже  давно всем знакомые слова. Может скоро и нирвану заменим "улетом"?


А почему это, с какого перепугу "пустота" стала "узким и устаревшим словом"? Нужно тут просто понимать, что оно означает. Гораздо меньше людей на рУси, которые врубаются в санскристкую "шунью".

А нирвана -- и в Африке нирвана.  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю тот кто знает что такое в буддийском контексте означает пустота, знает и что такое шуньята. И наоборот  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Lungrig (25.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

меня умиляет Майя ваша девическая простота и чистота восприятия юного возраста. к сожалению буддологи убиенные сединами и съеденные молью от салопов своих юмов помнят как еще в нашей молодости до революции Щербатской все переводил шунйу как относительность, потом пошла несубстанциональность или просто шунйа, ошунйить, шуньевато. Пустоту придумала часть буддологов нового времени англоязычных, а остальные переводчики как всегда прокалькировали (,"пустота так пустота - все равно ничего не понятно"). Так это у них бездуховная шунйата , а у нас, русских своя, шунйата духовная, полная и она совсем не пустота. Они там даже слово дарма переделали на драхму. Так зачем нам их апельсины бочками когда у нас свои сады антоновки.

а вообще-то эти санскритизмы милы русскому уху как и нирвана душе. А пустоту оставим опустошенным

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.09.2011), Джигме (10.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Я думаю тот кто знает что такое в буддийском контексте означает пустота, знает и что такое шуньята. И наоборот


 не скажите Дондуб. Я недавно в питерском дацане в столовой предложил нашему общему знакомому ошуньить полную тарелку поз=буз.  наш друг буддист мгновенно транслировал ошуньить в опустошить и столь же мгновенно и угрюмо опустошил тарелку.А представляете сколько бы добродетелей заработал наш брат ежели бы принял участие в совместном ошуньивании этих поз и не имел в сознании излишних ассоциаций? :Big Grin:

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Посмотрел в словаре санскритско-тиб. 
1. шуна и шуньям- stong pa'am dngos po med pa - пустота или невещественность 
2. шуньята - stong pa nyid - пустотность  
3. шунья - stong pa - пустота   
Это прямой перевод и действительно говорится - пустой, пустота или пустотность. Как и в монгольском - хоосон - пустой, или тонгпа ньид - хоосон шанар (пустая природа или пустоты присущесть т.е. пустота как характеристика или природа присущая (всем дхармам и т.д.)  Невещественность, несубстанциональность к этому всеобъемлещему признаку всех дхарм не относится в полной мере.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> не скажите Дондуб. Я недавно в питерском дацане в столовой предложил нашему общему знакомому ошуньить полную тарелку поз=буз.  наш друг буддист мгновенно транслировал ошуньить в опустошить и столь же мгновенно и угрюмо опустошил тарелку.А представляете сколько бы добродетелей заработал наш брат ежели бы принял участие в совместном ошуньивании этих поз и не имел в сознании излишних ассоциаций?


Наверно был очень голодный  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Наверно был очень голодный


 Пустое брюхо к шунйе глухо :Cry:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Посмотрел в словаре санскритско-тиб. 
> 1. шуна и шуньям- stong pa'am dngos po med pa - пустота или невещественность 
> 2. шуньята - stong pa nyid - пустотность  
> 3. шунья - stong pa - пустота   
> Это прямой перевод и действительно говорится - пустой, пустота или пустотность. Как и в монгольском - хоосон - пустой, или тонгпа ньид - хоосон шанар (пустая природа или пустоты присущесть т.е. пустота как характеристика или природа присущая (всем дхармам и т.д.)  Невещественность, несубстанциональность к этому всеобъемлещему признаку всех дхарм не относится в полной мере.


Да есть такие чисто филологические буквальные переводы. Если посмотреть разные словари за 2 века, то можно и многие  др варианты найти. Дандарон например предлагал переводить как "без-дна", в том смысле что шунйа неисчерпаема и дна ее не найти. Но разговор идет что нет адекватной терминологии на русском, да и тибетцы тоже придумывали термины лишь частично отражающие смысл первоначального понятия. Поэтому приходилось многократно комментировать. но лучше уж комментировать шунйу нежели пустоту. Тогда Майа будет писать, что шунйа она и в Атлантиде шунйа. Все дело в привычке, так уж лучше формировать не вредные а полезные привычки. Филологи буддисты постоянно обезьяничают с английских вариантов. Иногда любят ссылаться на ДЛ или других англоговорящих ринпоче, но они просто используют то что есть в англоязычной буддологии.

собственно все что я хотел сказать что по возможности (а в русском языке они есть) желательно изабавляться от ситуации когда "мы говорим Ленин подразумеваем партия" (говорим пустота подразумеваем шунйа) и так постоянно говорим одно а подразумеваем другое. В переводах Ламрима и Нагрима как впрочем и в остальных Терентьев и Кожевникова стараются ввести свой вариант переводов известных санскритских и тибетских терминов, но это приводит читателя все время совершать излишнии манипуляции в сознании отвлекая от вникания в смысл текста. Это конечно не вариант Гюнтера (см. особенно "Матрицу тайны" выложенной на форуме на русском), но приближается.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.09.2011), Дондог (08.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> меня умиляет Майя ваша девическая простота и чистота восприятия юного возраста. к сожалению буддологи убиенные сединами и съеденные молью от салопов своих юмов помнят как еще в нашей молодости до революции Щербатской все переводил шунйу как относительность, потом пошла несубстанциональность или просто шунйа, ошунйить, шуньевато. Пустоту придумала часть буддологов нового времени англоязычных, а остальные переводчики как всегда прокалькировали (,"пустота так пустота - все равно ничего не понятно"). Так это у них бездуховная шунйата , а у нас, русских своя, шунйата духовная, полная и она совсем не пустота. Они там даже слово дарма переделали на драхму. Так зачем нам их апельсины бочками когда у нас свои сады антоновки.
> 
> а вообще-то эти санскритизмы милы русскому уху как и нирвана душе. А пустоту оставим опустошенным


Это как раз демонстрация типичного взгляда на пустотность, когда заседают именно на термине. Кто вникнет в смысл, безошибочно узнает ее, как бы не обозвали. Только это очень индивидуально и набирается анализом и внутренним нащупыванием. Но мудрые люди могут как-то очень просто и ясно объяснить. Применяя даже не очень удобоваримые переведенные термины.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

на самом деле не так уж неважно как назвать . Санскрит священный язык и там звуки связаны с махабхути и чакрами то есть имеют непосредственное отношение(=связь) к практике. У тибетского тоже есть такие корреляции. относительно европейских букв и слов не слышал. Точнее есть какие то цифровые корреляции с древнеславянским, но как это может быть связано с будд практикой неясно

----------

Dondhup (06.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

За Нагрим исключительное спасибо Терентьеву. Ламрим уж как-то смогли прочитать, прочитаем и Нагрим. Все равно понимание зависит от воспринимающих способностей подводимого и его заслуг.

А русские буддисты, кстати, - замечательно въедливые до раскрытия смысла терминов люди. И им уже очень хорошо объясняют метод и принцип живые тибетские Учителя. А поскольку они уже не учатся только лишь на самиздате, у них, может, и нет системных академических знаний, но зато есть возможность открыто проверить свое понимание. И вообще - книги, - это только вспомогательные средства.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Да есть такие чисто филологические буквальные переводы.


Согласен с Вами что многие переводы на русский корявы и не несут большой смысловой нагрузки. Взять к примеру перевод слова Гуру, слова Учитель и Наставник не заключают в себе того глубокого смысла который заложен в санскрит и тибетский варианты. Поскольку русский не заточен под Дхарму грубо говоря. Переводить можно будет одно санскритское слово целым предложением на русском. Но в прошлом тибетцы тоже не сразу переводили санскрит полностью на свой язык и этот процесс занял несколько веков. Несколько веков были и у них санскритские кальки. Как и у монголов. Постепенно санскритским словам находилась передача на родной язык.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

наверное перевод должен учитывать психострой или психоуклад души данного народа. Называть кого то гуру Вася или лама Олег  несколько искусственно для русского уха хотя может и тешат Васю с Олегом. Мне почему то сейчас пришло в голову что больше всего слово Отец вбирает в себя психич наполненность слов учитель, лама и пр., хотя в реальной жизни пока только православные так называют своих наставников, а буддистам это тоже искусственно, впрочем и  называть то так некого было в России за исключением Дандарона и Железнова (я оставляю дацанских лам, к коим тоже обращались по имени, с добавлением напр дедушка. ). Но Дандарон например, не любил когда его называли дхармараджа  и даже уехал подальше от родных мест где его так могли называть. Да и никто его никогда не величал ни тулку ни ринпоче , хотя уж как не его так называть. Называли просто по имени и отчеству как принято в России и вся глубина отношения переносилась на внутр план. Да и Железнов не любил никакого внешнего подобострастия и уважительности, предпочитая нормальные уважительные отношения. И это не то что русский не заточен под дхарму как пишет Кунсанг рабтен, а это несколько другой буддизм где все переносится на внутр план и опускается вся шелуха вроде лишних приставок ринпоче, бханте и пр. Опускаются всякие внешние одеяния и сознание остается голым как Самантабхадра с Самантабхадри. И общение учителя и ученика идет столь же обнаженным, как двух любовников в любовном экстазе когда сливаются два сознания и реализуется наиболее быстрый путь. Как говорится "без рубашки ближе к телу". и зачем тут реверансы: о блаженный, о благословенный, ооооооооооо!!!! Когда приходишь к Дхармадоди  в дацан, то  он чтобы не тянуть резину сразу спрашивал:" Чего надо?"  Излагаешь, получаешь, уходишь, пашешь. Вот это рабочие отношения. Володя Сидоров все удивлялся: почему мы встречаясь с Железновым никогда не здороваемся и сразу начинаем беседовать. Так мы никогда и не расставались, хотя никогда никаких внешних атрибутов взаимоотношений не было. 

Так что мне кажется скорее из живого буддизма и общения живых буддистов будет формироваться уже язык текстов. Но пока что общепонятным для разных традиций конечно остаются санскрит и тибетский. Андрей Терентьев получил сертификат учителя и скорее постарается внедрить вовсю свою терминологию в своих лекциях, но пока она мне кажется весьма сыроватой чтобы стать обшеупотребительной.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

У каждого свой багаж восприятия слов поэтому очень трудно открыто без этого багажа воспринимать что-то новое. Если непредвзято относиться попробовать то со временем привыкаешь к новому слову. В тантре Гуру собственно является настоящим отцом. Хорошо звучит Отец конечно, но многим не нравятся христианские параллели. Хотя сами христиане, откуда у них такая сложилась разработанная система, тоже черпали из старых корней вероятно. Если работать с тем что есть, то почему бы и не использовать некоторые христианские слова, непредвзято а полагаясь лишь на смысл слова. Тогда Отец вполне подходит. Очень близкий человек, родной. Не соглашусь что уважительные обращения это как шелуха на русской глубинной почве. Должна быть частица уважительного указывающая что Гуру это тот кто стоит выше обычных людей в силу своих знаний и качеств. Не так что из-за единения звать Гуру как-то по имени или даже просто никак не звать а просто разговаривать. В коренном тексте есть про это что обращаться к Гуру по имени это проявление неуважения. А так то Гуру Василий нормально тоже звучит.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Lungrig (25.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

в русском были варианты:ваше преподобие, ваше преосвященство и т.п., но сейчас это уже выглядит высокопарно. Братьям и сестрам по дхарме естественно называть друг друга по имени а тех кто выше достаточно уважительно добавлять отчество. Это будет вполне естественно. Гуру Василий всегда будет напоминать после Майка Науменко "гуру из бобруйска". у меня есть несколько друзей у которых есть русские Учителя. С учениками теперь сложно общаться поскольку они рассматривают тебя через стереотипы своего учителя. С учителями этих учеников тоже сложно общаться так как они стеснены осознанием своего учительства и сами не очень понимают как к тебе относиться: как к брату или потенциальному ученику. Когда общаешься одновременно с учителем и учеником, это вообще конец света и думаешь как бы поскорее смыться. Буддисты вроде стремятся к свободе но тут же стараются создать себе новую, но ЗОЛОТУЮ КЛЕТКУ. Гуру был вполне естественен в Индии, Лама в Тибете, Монголии и т.д., а в совр. обществе все же по-моему лучше избегать внешних аттрибутов и переность все на внутренний план без всяких внешних китайских сяо http://china.kulichki.net/Religion/XiaoNorms.shtml  Вообще непонятно как можно практиковать махамудру или дзогчен и созерцать мир и его обитателей как сосуды и соки мандала замыкаться на одном конкретном человеке отвергая возможность получения проповеди через весь мир и его обитателей.  Если ученик созерцает учтеля как обычного человека то реализует обычного человека, если как Самантабхадру то и реализует Самантабхадру. Но разве Самантабхадра имеет какие то ограничения проявления по телу речи и мысли? Правда чтобы получить проповедь из всего сущего надо иметь и напряжение вопроса=мысли

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> наверное перевод должен учитывать психострой или психоуклад души данного народа.


Наверное, перевод должен как можно ближе передавать смысл Дхармы для большинства подводимых. :Smilie: 




> Так что мне кажется скорее из живого буддизма и общения живых буддистов будет формироваться уже язык текстов. Но пока что общепонятным для разных традиций конечно остаются санскрит и тибетский.


Язык текстов уже сформировался. Перевод Ламрима Ченмо, например, способствует вполне адекватному пониманию Дхармы, и даже у тибетцев, которые изучают Дхарму на своем языке в монастырях, все равно возникают проблемы с пониманием смысла термина, потому что он вне слова. 

У нас у многих нет возможности знать тибетский или санскрит, как родной. При этом еще надо обладать обширными знаниями в буддизме и глубокими воспринимающими способностями. А также накопленными заслугами. Так что все подводимые преодолевают препятствия познавательного характера, когда стараются постигнуть Дхарму. А также, какой хороший перевод бы ни был, он все равно не дает гарантии понимания. Многие буддийские тексты вообще надо постоянно перечитывать, это бесконечный процесс углубления понимания, вплоть до достижения Пробуждения :Smilie: 

Отсюда - длительные дебаты по поводу терминов бесполезны. Полагаю, что все Учение обладает исключительной стройностью и такого рода характеристикой, что из одного вытекает последующее, после определенного понимания возникает более глбокое понимание.
Надо просто старательно и усердно направить практику на слушание, размышление и освоение того, что хоть немного понимаешь. А дальше смысл терминов постепенно раскроется сам.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Такого чтобы язык переводов уже полностью сформировался не может быть сейчас. Язык переводов сформируется когда у всех будет согласие насчет перевода термина. Например в Монголии он сформировался давно и почти не встретить текстов где встречаются разные переводы одного важного термина в одних и тех же текстах, ну может очень редко, кто-то из переводчиков имел свое особое личное мнение. Это относится к важным терминам. Например решили шуньяту переводить как пустотность и все. Или Джецун как Досточтимый. А сейчас когда посмотришь тексты непонятно имеется в виду Джецун в оригинале или это другое почтительное обращение. Или Татхагата - Так ушедший, Так пришедший, Истинносущий и т.д.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Пема Дролкар (09.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> в русском были варианты:ваше преподобие, ваше преосвященство и т.п., но сейчас это уже выглядит высокопарно.


Оказывается Гуру также означает Отец (Пха) в словаре Самботы.

----------

Jambal Dorje (09.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Оказывается Гуру также означает Отец (Пха) в словаре Самботы.


 это результат засилия мужчин среди учителей. Будет больше женщин среди учителей и  в словарях может появится слово Гура (Мать). (это моя фантазия, не ищите это слово в словарях).

----------

Кунсанг Рабтен (09.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вообще-то. лама по некоторым сведеньям, все-таки мама :Smilie:  Вот, доктор Берзин что говорит :Smilie: 



> Тибетцы переводят гуру как лама (bla-ma). Ла означает непревзойденный или наивысший, в то время как ма значит мать. Ламы напоминают матерей в том, что они дают внутреннее рождение тому, что является наивысшим.


Только не надо долгих объяснений, что он тут в чем-то ошиюся, или перевод не такой.  :Smilie:  Главное, не придираться к частностям, и практиковать в любых условиях. Все равно любой подводимый должен любой термин нащупать и утрясти в своей голове, используя то, что ему попалось. А попадается и понимается правильно именно в силу его благих заслуг. Именно они способствуют пониманию. С их накопления и надо начинать.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вообще непонятно как можно практиковать махамудру или дзогчен и созерцать мир и его обитателей как сосуды и соки мандала замыкаться на одном конкретном человеке отвергая возможность получения проповеди через весь мир и его обитателей.  Если ученик созерцает учтеля как обычного человека то реализует обычного человека, если как Самантабхадру то и реализует Самантабхадру. Но разве Самантабхадра имеет какие то ограничения проявления по телу речи и мысли? Правда чтобы получить проповедь из всего сущего надо иметь и напряжение вопроса=мысли


Это уже стиль Джецуна Миларепы. Все что я слышу становится Учением и также все что я вижу становится для меня Учением. Но это при условии том что есть внимательность и понимание Учения. Тогда это произошло когда Миларепа уже отправился в свободное плавание и не имел возможности физически встречаться со своим Гуру. Не то чтобы замыкаться на одном человеке. Скорее так что во всех проявлениях мира и живых существ он видел наставление Марпы.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> это результат засилия мужчин среди учителей. Будет больше женщин среди учителей и  в словарях может появится слово Гура (Мать). (это моя фантазия, не ищите это слово в словарях).


Да есть такое слово "гурия"  :Smilie:  (тоже шутка)

----------

Дондог (12.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я полностью за равенство полов и всех существ в праве на счастье.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Иногда роль отца очень важна, а все-таки мамочка до определенного возраста детятечку выпестовывает, кормит, да штанишки стирает, да по попе дитю приходится давать именно ей :Smilie:  И в этом смысле мои Учителя мужского пола уж сыграли такую женскую роль :Smilie:  Почему-то именно мамами я их всегда и представляла. :Embarrassment: 

Думаю, каждый великий Учитель мамой в женском теле тоже побыл, сохраняя накопленные дхармические навыки. А в теле женщины-матери гораздо глубже понимается способность жертвовать своими интересами на благо другого существа, имхо. 

И вообще все мы только кем не были.  :Big Grin: Мне безразлично - дяденьки-тетеньки, пусть только грамотно нас научат! :Wink:

----------


## Джигме

> Думаю, каждый великий Учитель мамой в женском теле тоже побыл, сохраняя накопленные дхармические навыки. А в теле женщины-матери гораздо глубже понимается способность жертвовать своими интересами на благо другого существа, имхо.



Не сочтите за сексизм, но я не помню чтобы в описании прошлых воплощений Шакьямуни были женщины и тем более матери :Smilie:  и это не ИМХО :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

посмотрел  в инете и нашел только это. Но собственно и автор Нагрима так и не прикоснулся к женщинам. Наверное, как сказал, Владимир Ильич: "Мы пойдем другим путем", - все же среди буддисток и просто женщин немало хорошеньких. Вообще буддийские страшилки для монахов в отношении женщин напоминают:
_"Маленькие дети, ни за что на свете
Не ходите, дети, дети, в Африку гулять!
В Африке акулы, в Африке гориллы,
В Африке большие злые крокодилы.

   Будут вас кусать, бить и обижать, -
   Не ходите, дети, дети, в Африку гулять...."

_
Хотя большая доля истины и есть в этом, как показывает исторический опыт. Впрочем женщины скажут еще больше комплиментов мужчинам, в том числе и монахам. 


*"""Где бы не объявились женщины, растения начнут увядать, дикие твари оголодают, а источники пересохнут. Женщины имеют 84 уродливых обличья и 84 000 неприятных обличий. Столетняя буддийская монашка, принявшая постриг десятки лет назад, обязана кланяться молодому монаху. Женщины, которые становятся монашками, укорачивают буддийский жизненный цикл на 500 лет. Женщины не могут достигнуть состояния Будды, если только перед этим не превратятся в мужчину... 
Многие древние буддийские манускрипты не жалеют слов на описания крайней неприглядности женского пола. "Махаратнакута" утверждает по этому поводу, что "хотя люди терпеть не могут разлагающихся мертвых собак и змей, а также запах сжигаемых фекалий, женщины - еще более зловонны". К вышеупомянутым "84 уродливым обличьям" женщин относятся также похотливость, ревность, брюзгливость, подозрительность, мстительность, алчность, мелочность, двуличие и т. п. 
Предвижу ваши удивленные вопросы: Неужели это и есть буддизм? Не сам ли Будда говорил, что "все живые твари равны"? И почему буддизм так унижает женщин, ставя их ниже мужчин? 
Сэнди Бушер, автор книги "Вращение Колесницы", опросила толпы адептов теравадин буддизма, тибетского, китайского и дзэн-буддизма, чтобы узнать, как все эти школы относятся к допускаемому их учением неравенству мужчин и женщин. Как они пытаются примирить буддийскую традицию с пробуждением самосознания современных женщин? 
Как ни странно, эти шокирующие жителей 21 века взгляды были вполне обычны в традиционном индийском обществе, где женщин запирали в стенах домов и подвергали жесткой дискриминации со стороны мужчин, веками измышлявших затейливые описания уродливой сути женщин. В раннем патриархальном буддизме женщина представала главной потворщицей похоти и блуда среди монахов. Последним буддийские каноны предписывали взирать на женщин, ради сохранения безбрачия и подавления похоти, как на "разлагающихся дохлых змей, собак, грязь, фекалии или сосуды, полные мочи". 
Весь этот словесный экстремизм, вероятно, легко объясним тем, что главными проводниками буддизма всегда были мужчины, усердно пытавшиеся уберечься таким экстравагантным способом от собственной похоти. Ведь если бы буддизм был рассчитан в основном на женщин, то тогда "84 уродливые обличья", скорее всего, были бы приписаны уже мужчинам. В любом случае, интересно, почему буддийские скрижали не предлагают негативных описаний мужчин, дабы побороть плотские страсти буддисток? Не потому ли, что соблюдение целибата намного труднее для монахов, чем для монашек? 
По легендам, вскоре после того, как 2500 лет назад Будда Шакьямуни достиг просветления и основал свою религию, к нему явилась вырастившая его тетушка Махапрайапати. Пройдя долгий и трудный путь, она привела к стопам Будды 500 женщин и просила благословить их постриг в монашки. Любимая тетка трижды била челом, но трижды получила отказ. Наконец, один из учеников Будды, почтенный Ананда заступился за женщин. На его вопрос - могут ли женщины достичь нирваны? - Будда ответил положительно. Лишь так, с подачи мужчины, была нарушена патриархальная традиция отрицания и унижения женщин, а монахи и монашки получили равный доступ к спасению. 
Справедливости ради, нужно сказать, что и другие мировые религии ставили женщин в подчиненное положение. 2500 лет назад Конфуций заявлял, что от женщин нужно держаться подальше. И даже сегодня женщины почти полностью исключены из сановной иерархии всех мировых религий. 
Для своих последовательниц из числа "уродливого" женского пола Будда ввел "8 основных законов", предписывавших, что даже искушенная в делах веры 100-летняя монашка должна кланяться каждому новообращенному монаху. Буддийская монашка, даже если она права, не имеет права жаловаться или сообщать о проступках монаха. А места моления для монашек должны находиться вблизи надзирающих монахов. 
Возможно, создание " 8 основных законов" было призвано укрепить единство молодой религии и в какой-то мере защитить самих буддисток, оградив их от приставаний мужчин. С другой стороны, эти законы заведомо ставили монашек в неестественно низкое положение. Не случайно, в странах, все еще следующих "8 основным законам", число буддийских монашек снижается, а кое-где они исчезли вообще. На Тайване же "8 основных законов" никогда не соблюдались, поэтому число монашек на острове не только не сократилось, а, наоборот, быстро растет. 
Слава Будде! - буддизм все же не догма. Говорят, сам Будда благословил адаптацию своего учения к условиям разных мест. Так, история буддизма в Китае с момента его проникновения туда почти 2000 лет назад - это история гибкого приспособления, впитывания местной философии и народных религий. Буддийская этика также сильно изменялась под китайским влиянием. Иначе тхеравадины буддисты могли бы осуждать китайских монахов за жизнь на подаяния, прием пищи после полудня или ношение "неправильных" одежд, не оголяющих правое плечо. А китайские буддисты могли бы ругать тибетских собратьев за поедание мяса животных... 
И все-таки, остается вопрос о том, кем и как установлены патриархальные традиции, записанные в буддийских скрижалях? И почему в этих древних книгах нет записей о великих или известных буддийских монашках? 
Считается, что большая часть буддийского учения была составлена учениками Будды уже после того, как он покинул реку перерождений, растворившись в нирване. И все эти ученики были мужчинами! Вдобавок, уцелевшие каноны многократно подвергались "выборочному" переписыванию поздними буддийскими школами, крайне консервативно взиравшими на роль и место женщин в обществе и религии. Наиболее консервативными были школы Тхеравады и Махисакха буддизма. Но насколько их взгляды отвечали сути буддизма? Этот вопрос был также предметом споров с древних времен. А один из самых противоречивых вопросов учения, вытекавших из социального неравенства мужчин и женщин, сводился к тому: МОГУТ ЛИ ЖЕНЩИНЫ ДОСТИГАТЬ СОСТОЯНИЯ БУДДЫ? 
Например, школа Махисакха уверяет, что женщины служат воплощением похоти и, независимо от личных усилий, никогда не смогут превратиться в Будду. Более умеренные школы оставляют этот вопрос открытым и уверяют, что хотя женщины и имеют "зловонные" тела, ревностное почитание буддизма поможет им переродиться в мужчину, и уж потом достигнуть состояния Будды. 
Классическая "Лотосовая сутра" приводит историю о превращениях 8-летней Драконовой девочки, легко постигшей учение Будды. Когда ретивые буддисты оспорили ее способность достичь состояния Будды, девочка в миг обратилась в драгоценный камень, в 3000 раз драгоценней всех вещей на земле. Она поднесла этот камень Будде и сказала: "Скорость, с которой я превращусь в Будду, будет еще быстрее этой". После этих слов Драконовая девочка тут же превратилась в мужчину и удалилась на юг, в нирвану. 
Эта версия с превращением получила новое выражение в более позднем учении Махаяны (Большой Колесницы), которое всячески поддерживает женщин в служении буддизму и говорит, что они могут стать Буддой, оставаясь в своих женских телах. В Вималакирти-нирдеша сутре, муж Шарипутра, вечно сомневающийся в способности женщин к превращению в Будду, обсуждает этот вопрос с небесной дивой Диваканья. В ходе спора Диваканья превращает себя в Шарипутру, а его - в себя, дав ему понять, что сводить все внимание к вопросам пола - ошибка. А смена внешности женщины на внешность мужчины - ошибка, основанная на другой ошибке, то есть, ошибка вдвойне. Сам Будда говорил Асакья Будде о существовании в прошлом "огненной эры", когда все люди были только женщинами. Эти женщины поклонялись Будде, понимали "благородную истину", по которой жизнь - это страдание, и были способны достигнуть состояния Будды в своем женском обличье
На Тайване одним из самых популярных буддийских святых считается Мать Будда - Гуаньинь. Приходя в храм, местные буддисты сжимают в ладонях палочки благовоний и преклоняют колени перед статуей Гуаньинь, редко задумываясь над тем, является ли Мать-Будда, с ее "телом мужчины и лицом женщины", мужчиной или женщиной? Или же не мужчиной и не женщиной? 

Если и вы однажды предстанете перед ликом Будды, задайте себе такой же вопрос. Скорее всего, вы так и не найдете точный ответ. Но это и не важно! Важен не пол, а милосердие, которым Будда одаривает все живое, в какой бы ипостаси он ни являлся в наш мир. 

"Когда черные волосы спадают с головы, все суеты остаются позади". 

И мужчины, и женщины могут достичь Нирваны. Так обещает Мать-Будда каждому, кто готов избавиться от страданий, обрив голову и отказавшись от всех мирских желаний. "*http://www.superstyle.ru/11may2007/sex_buddizm

----------

Chhyu Dorje (18.09.2011)

----------


## Svarog

Интересная статья - сначала нагнать ужосу, а потом - "но на самом деле, ребята (т.е. девчата  :Smilie: ) - мир-дружба-жвачка, чмоки-чмоки ..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

В сутре как мы знаем мужское рождение считается более высоким чем женское, но в тантре все по другому  :Smilie:  Скажешь плохое про женщину а опаньки - это дакиня, вот и попал по самое нехочу  :Smilie:

----------


## Svarog

> В сутре как мы знаем мужское рождение считается более высоким чем женское, но в тантре все по другому  Скажешь плохое про женщину а опаньки - это дакиня, вот и попал по самое нехочу


Особенно учитывая, что они все - дакини.

----------

Pema Sonam (13.09.2011), Vidyadhara (13.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Дакиня насколько я понимаю это не обычное живое существо, надо уточнить. Мыж не принимаем Прибежище во всех женщинах?

Подумал что наших девушек можно немного успокоить, не только Будда Шакьямуни был мужчиной но и Мара то же  :Smilie: ))))))

----------


## Svarog

> Дакиня насколько я понимаю это не обычное живое существо, надо уточнить. Мыж не принимаем Прибежище во всех женщинах?
> 
> Подумал что наших девушек можно немного успокоить, не только Будда Шакьямуни был мужчиной но и Мара то же ))))))


Зачем их успокаивать, их любить надо.
Как и всех живых существ, вобщем-то  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ я думаю запрет оскорбления и унижения женщин строится на кое-чем большем, чем статистическая вероятность случайно оскорбить какую-то одну конкретную дакиню. Думаю, но доказать не могу.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Принижать женщин вроде нельзя не из-за того что кто-то из них может оказаться дакиней и опаньки а несколько по другому поводу. Неважно дакиню настоящую принижает некто или простую женщину.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Дакиня насколько я понимаю это не обычное живое существо, надо уточнить. Мыж не принимаем Прибежище во всех женщинах?


И женщины/самки животных необычные живые существа. Они воплощения Ваджрайогини.

----------


## Джигме

> И женщины/самки животных необычные живые существа. Они воплощения Ваджрайогини.


Только в уме практикующего.

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Только в уме практикующего.


Ну естественно, речь то идет об абсолютной реальности, а не о самсарическом видении обычных существ.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну естественно, речь то идет об абсолютной реальности, а не о самсарическом видении обычных существ.


 неясно какой у вас ум по вашему мнению и кого же лично вы видите в дамах, себя вы рассматриваете сансарическим существом и тогда для вас все дамы самки? или вы все же рассматриваете их как Ваджрайогини и тогда вы пребываете в абс реальности. Хорошо  если вы развяжете этот узел, который сами завязали

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В сутре как мы знаем мужское рождение считается более высоким чем женское, но в тантре все по другому  Скажешь плохое про женщину а опаньки - это дакиня, вот и попал по самое нехочу


 Ну да, обматерила жена мужа бездельника а он оказался потом Сарахой или еще кем почище, а женщина как сварливая бабка в историю вошла. Так что дамы вы поаккуратнее с мужчинами. Они простаками прикидываются, хнычут что у них ничего не получается, созерцание не идет, четки-книжки по туалетам выбрасывают а потом с буддами по небесам путешествуют. Буддисты почище евреев умеют прикидываться несчастными и беспомощными: "Ой, айзохен вей и таки все так плохо, одно страдание вокруг и я один за всех страдаю, и таки тяжело всех спасать, а никто не понимает и т.д.....

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Майя П

н-да, забавно...- что то делят и сами делятся.... в голове кто там круче...  это так важно?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Скажешь плохое про женщину а опаньки - это дакиня, вот и попал по самое нехочу





> Особенно учитывая, что они все - дакини.


Может они и не все дакини, но самаи рушатся и попадаешь по самое не хочу даже если и не дакини.




> ЗЫ я думаю запрет оскорбления и унижения женщин строится на кое-чем большем, чем статистическая вероятность случайно оскорбить какую-то одну конкретную дакиню. Думаю, но доказать не могу.


Вроде бы, на том, что в тантре женское начало является опорой для достижения освобождения (мудра).

----------

Пема Дролкар (18.09.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Обидишь женщину--не получишь _допуска_ (кармамудрa) к делу, к майтхуне.  : )

----------

Леонид Ш (16.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Особенно учитывая, что они все - дакини.


 если следовать вашей логике то все мужчины даки и почитать надо их еще больше??????????  :Kiss:  

Запутаетесь и всех женщин запутаете.  :Embarrassment:    Одно дело понимать шуньевую природу вишаи, а другое впадать в идеализм и считать что все продукт деятельности нашего разума и потому объективн реальности совсем нет. не путайте дам, а лучше начните с ними разговор о том:  а деньги нужны им и сколько. :Big Grin:  О том что это иллюзорная реальность и деньги им по фигу не услышите ни от кого. :Big Grin:  Дамы очень любят когда о них говорят что они дакини, а вот когда им предложить быть адекватным дакиня=хайдома=идущая по небу=пребывающая в шунйе, то тут ряды дам резко редеют :Frown: . Аккуратнее Сварог с этикетками, они же вас и съедят :Mad:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

интересен другой момент (чтобы подняться от уровня гениталий), Если мужчина созерцает дакиню, то по сути и является ее воплощением. Дурное слово в его сторону это тоже оскорбление дакини? и кого хуже обижать дакиню с женскими гениталиями или с мужскими. А если йог трансвестит? И когда наконец отойдем от гениталий дакинь . Все вроде символ и условно а гениталии на танке у дакини это чисто конкретно? :Cry:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Обидишь женщину--не получишь _допуска_ (кармамудрa) к делу, к майтхуне.  : )


да бог с ней, с кармамудрой, одни хлопоты и обиды :Cry: , джнана мудра не откажет :Kiss:  (она друг йога - молчит и все понимает . а кармамудру и позлить тогда можно) :Wink: 

к тому же в кармамудру влюбляются и это   крепче всех других привязанностей. мало сансары так еще кармамудра всю душу вывернет. впрочем за что буддист борется на то и напорется

----------


## Jambal Dorje

нашим дакиням посвятил небрежный стих. За следующую небрежность был изгнан из друзей с фэйсбука. Потом бросалась на шею. Так с всегда с "дакинями". Вздорны и переменчивы.

Посвящается ваджарным сестрам Лигостаевой и Бушмакиной.

"Здесь он сидел,с пирожным кофе пил,
его томила бодхисаттовская дума
И молчаливо он Наталью зрил:
Она над Невским дакиней парила.

"Ну что Наталья, будешь нас спасать?" -
Разверз уста он наконец-то,-
"Бушмакина давно уже не может спать
А Фаустову снится Мефистетта.

Твоим устам дано на нас елей пролить
Решило божье провиденье.
Мы как Онегин просим нас благословить
Твое волшебное виденье...
(на лучшее и новое рождение).

Мы не забудем вашу благодать
И приняли уж твердое решенье
Кармические все долги отдать
Коль обеспечишь нам спасенье.

Не будем больше коньяки мы пить
И поддаваться искушеньям
А только твой прекрасный облик зрить
На алтаре с ваджарным облаченьем."

Пройдут года, слетят века
И скажет наш потомок чистый:
"Бушмакину ведь с Фаустом спасла,
Какой полет высокий у буддистки.

Когда они барахтались в реке
Сансары! без плота и шлюпки
Она пришла, за шкирку их взяла
И вынесла на берег Акаништки....

....И вот теперь, очнувшийся от сна.
Я допиваю кофе, тушим  сигарету.
Но где-то знаю есть она.
Кто (шах и мат, но) никогда не канет в Ле`ту.

----------

Ann Ginger (28.09.2011), Дондог (20.09.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> интересен другой момент (чтобы подняться от уровня гениталий), Если мужчина созерцает дакиню, то по сути и является ее воплощением. Дурное слово в его сторону это тоже оскорбление дакини? и кого хуже обижать дакиню с женскими гениталиями или с мужскими. А если йог трансвестит? И когда наконец отойдем от гениталий дакинь . Все вроде символ и условно а гениталии на танке у дакини это чисто конкретно?


Вы слишком улеклись гениталиями :Smilie:  Да что вы, в самом деле? :Smilie:  Все люди - живые существа, и относиться к ним надо бережно, внезависимости от пола. А уж многие, практикующие буддизм и вообще ваджрные родственники.



> Неуважительно относиться к духовным братьям и сестрам. Неуважительное отношение понимается как любого рода неуважительные действия или намерения. В различных тантрах понятие “духовные братья и сестры” трактуется по разному, обычно подразумевается совместное посвящение. Наиболее широкое определение дается в комментариях к тантре Калачакры, в ней выделяется семь уровней духовной родственной близости.
> 
> 1. Дальние родственники - все живые существа.
> 2. Просто родственники - все последователи учения Будды.
> 3. Близкие родственники - все последователи тантры.
> 4. Дети одной матери - все, получившие посвящение в одну и ту же мандалу.
> 5. Дети одного отца - все, получившие посвящение у одного и того же наставника.
> 6. Дети одних родителей - все, получившие посвящение в одну и ту же мандалу, у одного и того же наставника, но в разное время.
> 7. Близнецы - все, одновременно получившие посвящение.


http://spiritual.ru/relig/tethics.html

Вот тут про мужчин особо не говорится, а про женщин выделено. Вероятно, еще и потому, что веками женщины все-таки считались ниже мужчин. И до сих пор кое-где еще считаются. :Smilie:  А поскольку у нас загрязненное восприятие, мы никогда не сможем с точностью сказать - кто дакини, а кто - нет. Поэтому надо на всякий случай всех женщин не обижать :Smilie:  По-моему, логично. И абсолютно такая логика существует и в отношении даков, на мой взгляд :Smilie: \

А вообще все упирается в то, какое восприятие нам надо наработать в отношении практики. Иногда женщина практикует мужской Йидам, а мужчина - женский. Интересно, а при таком раскладе что там у нас с представлениями о м-ж?  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> . Иногда женщина практикует мужской Йидам, а мужчина - женский. Интересно, а при таком раскладе что там у нас с представлениями о м-ж?


 так о том и речь. Посмотришь на девушку с одной стороны - вроде дакиня а с другой - ну мужской идам да и только :Smilie:   Её не то спасать и защищать хочется а от неё спасаться надо срочно. :Cool:  
Летом мне одна юная девушка в питерском дацане яблоко подарила - я сразу понял что передо мной милое библейское творенье, почти Офелия. Наверное у меня карма хорошая что девушки нарушающие обеты отпадают :Frown:  а хранящие обеты припадают. :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> так о том и речь. Посмотришь на девушку с одной стороны - вроде дакиня а с другой - ну мужской идам да и только  Её не то спасать и защищать хочется а от неё спасаться надо срочно. 
> Летом мне одна юная девушка в питерском дацане яблоко подарила - я сразу понял что передо мной милое библейское творенье, почти Офелия. Наверное у меня карма хорошая что девушки нарушающие обеты отпадают а хранящие обеты припадают.


Полагаю, что пол Йидама - это вопрос никак на бытовуху не распространяется. Если взять некоторые гневные женские Йидамы - то мама не горюй :Smilie:  

Внешность женщин и мужчин часто крайне обманчива. Причина обмана - собственное двойственное восприятие. А вообще надо научиться быть тем, кем надо в конкретной ситуации. Для всеобщего блага.

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Полагаю, что *пол Йидама* - это вопрос никак на бытовуху не распространяется. Если взять некоторые гневные женские Йидамы - то мама не горюй 
> 
> Внешность женщин и мужчин часто крайне обманчива. Причина обмана - собственное двойственное восприятие. А вообще надо научиться быть тем, кем надо в конкретной ситуации. Для всеобщего блага.


после того как по несколько раз в сутки бываешь кем надо, то одним *пол-идама*, то другой *пол-дакини*, то уже совершенно запутываешься в своей половой ориентации и только перерывы между практиками несколько востанавливают уже забытую ориентацию, но и тут думаешь: а вдруг и эти шуньки тоже шунья. :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, вопрос половой ориентации далеко не самый главный. Главное - не причинять вред себе и другим и заботиться о благом. :Smilie:  Вообще-то тут и мучатся не надо, - тантрическое партнерство вживую полезно только некоторым Йогинам, постигшим напрямую пустотность явлений, так что нам беспокоиться нечего. Во время практики нам нужен только наш ум. А остальные партнерства с телом - это другое :Smilie:  Хотя сейчас жутко модно любые интимные отношения представлять, как яб-юмные :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

ну хорошо, прокомментируйте тогда как следует понимать одну из ошибок тантриста, то есть взять в супруги женщину не видевшую учителя.(в разных переводах несколько по разному). Вы это к себе как женщина как нибудь относите?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я и говорю. Мирянину(мирянке), практикующему тантру, можно взять любую супругу, в том числе и небуддистку(что вовсте не факт, что она не станет буддисткой, а также есть полная возможность, что она ею так и не станет) :Smilie:  Главное, чтоб она не мешала бы ему в его занятиях буддизмом :Smilie: 

И вообще тантристу совершенно необязательно практиковать тантру с живой супругой(супругом). Особенно нам, простым смертным :Smilie:  Важно поддерживать самаи и тренироваться в практике, соответствующей нашему уровню понимания. Полагаю, то, что нам полезно - неоднозначно скажут нам наши Учителя. И даже, возможно, укажут нужную супругу, если мы достигнем такого уровня и таких задач, на которых таковая(таковой) нам будет нужна. :Smilie: 

У Йогинов же есть конкретные предписания, с какими именно женщинами можно практиковать тантру вживую. Думаю, когда станем настоящими йогинами, нам дадут подробные инструкции :Smilie: Кармамудра может быть полностью или частично вооружена знаниями по поводу ритуала. Но мне всегда представлялось, что хорошо бы, когда оба тантрических супруга примерно равны в уровне реализации и постижениях, и одновременно преследуют оба одну и ту же цель.

Для тантрической живой супруги есть совершенно конкретные указания в текстах. Что она должна уметь или не уметь, что знать и что делать. Я вообще полагаю, что таких пар единицы, потому что, как уже говорила выше, необходимо достичь определенного понимания пустотности явлений для такой практики. Тобишь, научимся созерцать мудрость пустоты и блаженства в состоянии ясного света, и так далее. Ясно? :Smilie:  Поэтому лучше не забегать вперед, и сейчас вообще не тешить себя иллюзиями и праздными домыслами. Когда будет готова почва  - все придет естесственным образом и само.

Видя европейских и русских тантристов на учениях, полагаю, что многие из нас  не готовы и должны отбросить свои иллюзии на этот счет и занялись непосредственно практикой, которая сейчас для них своевременна и актуальна. И не строили б из себя йогинов :Smilie:  Так как не знают самых элементарных основ.

Что касается вообще любых супружниц и супружников - надо не причинять им вреда. И появлять по отношению к ним как можно больше заботы и любви.

Это я, как женщина, и могу сказать...я замужем за небуддистом, и такие вопросы вообще на данный момент для меня отпадают, хотя и практикую ваджраяну. Скорее всего, ущербно. Потому что то, что могу сейчас конкретно делать, так это заботиться о нравственном поведении, мотивации и устремленности. :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (28.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Наверное, перевод должен как можно ближе передавать смысл Дхармы для большинства подводимых.


нельзя не согласиться! но, почему например слово "суши" не стали переводить, а "шуньяту" обязательно надо? и собственно зачем? а главное для кого?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

это девиз буддологов:
буддистом можешь и не быть
но шунйяту перевести обязан
(хоть раз в жизни и умереть спокойно)

----------

Уэф (28.09.2011)

----------


## До

Предлагаю в стиле Андросова: _шуньята-частица_.

----------


## Svarog

Читаю Нагрим. Точнее пока только вступительную часть от его Святейшества Далай Ламы.
Честно говоря, чуть не плачу от счастья. Такая Драгоценность!


Огромное спасибо переводчику, издателю и магазину Dhrama.ru (за цену и клиентоориентированность  :Smilie: )

----------

Liza Lyolina (31.01.2012), Кунсанг (31.01.2012), Сергей Ч (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012), Чиффа (01.02.2012)

----------


## Нико

> меня умиляет Майя ваша девическая простота и чистота восприятия юного возраста. к сожалению буддологи убиенные сединами и съеденные молью от салопов своих юмов помнят как еще в нашей молодости до революции Щербатской все переводил шунйу как относительность, потом пошла несубстанциональность или просто шунйа, ошунйить, шуньевато. Пустоту придумала часть буддологов нового времени англоязычных, а остальные переводчики как всегда прокалькировали (,"пустота так пустота - все равно ничего не понятно"). Так это у них бездуховная шунйата , а у нас, русских своя, шунйата духовная, полная и она совсем не пустота. Они там даже слово дарма переделали на драхму. Так зачем нам их апельсины бочками когда у нас свои сады антоновки.
> 
> а вообще-то эти санскритизмы милы русскому уху как и нирвана душе. А пустоту оставим опустошенным


Шунью нельзя переводить как относительность, это именно ПУСТОТА. Относительность же, или взаимозависимость, представляет собой другую сторону медали -- способ бытия вещей. Пустота -- это то, каким образом вещи НЕ существуют. На моей взгляд, "шуньевато" и т.п. -- это просто маразматический псевдобуддийский жаргон, без которого русский язык может вполне обойтись.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Шунью нельзя переводить как относительность, это именно ПУСТОТА. Относительность же, или взаимозависимость, представляет собой другую сторону медали -- способ бытия вещей. Пустота -- это то, каким образом вещи НЕ существуют. На моей взгляд, "шуньевато" и т.п. -- это просто маразматический псевдобуддийский жаргон, без которого русский язык может вполне обойтись.


Да, пустота от чего. Как говорят Учителя это не просто пустота, а пустота которая ничего не утверждает взамен своего утверждения что все явления пусты, свободны от самобытия. То есть лишены этого самобытия. И эти явления пусты от этого самобытия в этом смысле, что у них этого нет самобытия. В комнате нет Васи (самобытия) и значит комната (все явления) пуста от Васи (самобытия). Это есть пустотность комнаты (читай всех явлений) от Васи (самобытия).

----------


## Нико

> Да, пустота от чего. Как говорят Учителя это не просто пустота, а пустота которая ничего не утверждает взамен своего утверждения что все явления пусты, свободны от самобытия. То есть лишены этого самобытия. И эти явления пусты от этого самобытия в этом смысле, что у них этого нет самобытия. В комнате нет Васи (самобытия) и значит комната (все явления) пуста от Васи (самобытия). Это есть пустотность комнаты (читай всех явлений) от Васи (самобытия).


Бедный Вася.... :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (31.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Я и говорю. Мирянину(мирянке), практикующему тантру, можно взять любую супругу, в том числе и небуддистку(что вовсте не факт, что она не станет буддисткой, а также есть полная возможность, что она ею так и не станет) Главное, чтоб она не мешала бы ему в его занятиях буддизмом


Насчет можно взять любую супругу, то это не должно быть так. Поскольку есть описания супруг которые подойдут. На самый крайний случай может быть что-то что любую супругу.

----------

